# Big Al & Tonya's FIRST Ever Annual BBQ BIRTHDAY Bash!!!!



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Big Al, yeah man post the reciepe for sticky ribs!! Sorry I can't help you with your questions. Hope you and your wife have a happy birthday, glad to see your back at work!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 24, 2005)

Liquid smoke is like not great!  I use 1 tsp in my bbq sauce but not in anything else.  Let's face it, when you taste a bottle brand, the first thing that wacks you tatse buds (or at least my tatse buds) is liquid smoke...icky!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 24, 2005)

Al, you might be thinking of second hand smoke!


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Al, you might be thinking of second hand smoke!



Second hand liquid smoke, that is nasty.


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2005)

Speaking of liquid smoke...

We used to make liquid smoke as teens and twenty somethings.
You put a combusable substance in a chamber, there's a tube that tranverses from the chamber to a larger chamber partly filled with liquid.  You light the combustable substance and apply a vacuum to the open end of the larger chamber.  The vacuum draws the smoke through the liquid, thus imparting the characteristics of the smoke into the liquid. 

Also... The resultant smoke that travels thru the liquid is smoother and less harsh. :smt110


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome "Bong Hit" Finney :weedman:


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Welcome "Bong Hit" Finney :weedman:



What... what? :smt006


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2005)

I was watching BBQ w/ Flay one time and they had the inventor of "KC Materpiece"...one of his secret ingredients that Bobby got him to admit to was a lot of hickory liquid smoke!

WOW...Bobby is a real freckin' Detective...they should call him Bobby Sipowitz...CONFESS!!!! :smt071  :smt075


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2005)

It's more like this.  :slap:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2005)

Susan is exactly RIGHT, Raichlen is always advocating using liquid smoke in his Q sauce recipes. I have his books right in front of me and it is always an ingredient in any red BBQ sauce recipe of his.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

Big Al said:
			
		

> LOL doesnt make it ANY better Chris!!     No but seriously.........I am sure you guys have heard of Smoky Hale, from barbecuen.com, he claims that liquid smoke is full of carcinogens and it should be outlawed......I pretty much agree. And yeah what Susan said about Raichlen using it in his recipes is pretty crazy
> 
> Al




  My first internet experience with bbq was with Smokey Hale...I read his newsletter and emailed him with what I thought was a fantastic bbq technique!  Injecting a pork butt!

  He emailed me back that it was a worthless idea and pointless.
Didn't publish it on his newsletter.  I never won a grill either.

  haven't checked lately, but I wonder if Smokey has caught up with the latest competition champs.


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 25, 2005)

True about Raichlen's recipes--and it's one thing I've never understood about his approach. The stuff sucks and it's just not needed. There are other ways to get smoke flavor into sauce; a bit more effort, maybe, but Raichlen isn't really known as one who cuts corners. I don't get it.

Al--

The amount of smoke flavor you end up with is more dependent on how much smoked meat goes in your pot (and how smoky that meat is) rather than what happens in the WSM.  Not that you won't get smoke flavor from sticking them under the ribs (uncovered, yes), you will, but the 'richness' of the smoke will come from the meat.  PP is my preference, or brisket, but I've used slab bacon, hog jowl, ham hocks, smoked sausage or various combinatios thereof,  with good results. Pork belly is not smoked, so it won't add any smoke to to your beans.

I always use dry beans but canned are certainly fine. Since whatever you're doing will be pretty much cooked all ready, the time in the WSM is largely a matter of personal preference. Most beans I do 4-5 hours under butts. 3 under ribs should be good but you'll have to be the judge. You'll want to stir them during the cook so you can taste their progress at that point. And yes, wait an hour to put them in. And put them in hot.

Your dinner sounds wonderful.


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> This post explains a great many things about you Finney!



That only starts to explain it.  :?


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, Glenn, I should've said that. I use dry, soak them, and cook them with all the other ingredients before putting them in the smoker. Canned saves time but I like using dry.




			
				Big Al said:
			
		

> Thanks Kevin!!......putting them in hot....start them in the oven then??



I guess that depends on her recipe. Is she cooking onions, say, and other stuff, and adding meat and canned or cooked beans to that on top of the stove--or what?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Chris, what happened to that other avatar that looked like a stoned muppet! I miss him!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah Finnster...bring the Retard back!


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey Chris, what happened to that other avatar that looked like a stoned muppet! I miss him!



That's *'Special ED'* from *'Crank Yankers'*.
I tried to give him to Rempe after he deleted half the website.  Didn't want two of us to have him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> ... I tried to give him to Rempe after he deleted half the website.


That's 2/3 of the site!!     :roll:

BTW, I had a dream last night that he finished off the job!!! :smt046


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 28, 2005)

Big Al said:
			
		

> She adds onions, ketchup and brown sugar and a few other *secrets* I have done them on my kettle, and they are always cold when I put them on, just in an aluminum pan ya know.
> Big Al



Heat them on top of the stove before dumping them in your aluminum pan and putting the in the cooker or heat them in the oven in your pan first--then into the WSM. You don't want to add a mass of cold beans (a heat sink) in to your hot cooker and, more important, they'll be in the red zone temp-wise (between 40 and 140) perhaps for too long. Get them up to 200 or so. Enjoy.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi Al,

I just did a batch of beans a couple of weeks ago. They were unbelievably good.  They were Bush's Vegetarian doctored up with molasses brown sugar onions and a pinch of my dry rub. Did them under 3 racks of baby backs. I knew that there would be a bunch of nice flavorfull drippin's happening so I went with the pork free beans and didn't add any fat back or bacon like I usually add to my fresh Boston Baked beans. I was afraid of too much fat making the beans greasy.

I put them on the bottom rack at the same time as the ribs, so that they would get a good dose of smoke. (They were at room temp so not too much of a heat sink.) I was doing a 3-1-1 recipe so I stirred the beans when I took the ribs off after 3 hours and then took the beans off the WSM after one more hour. Then kept them warm on the stove.

My buddies that were over all said that they were the best beans that they ever had.

Have fun at your birthday Bash !!!! :smt113 

Uncle Al


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Yeah Finnster...bring the Retard back!



Hey, that term offends me.............._I'm_ retarded!!!

Actually, I played golf with a guy every Sunday for several years, without really knowing his family. One day, I skulled a chip shot and said " I'm such a retard!!" He says to me," No you're not. You're not even close. My son is retarded." Well, after I regained my composure     I told him,"Gosh Mike, I'm sorry, but I must've said that 70 times (I'm a 20 handicap) over the past 4 years. It would've been nice if you'd mentioned it before!" I have been more careful with that word ever since! Woodman


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

It's ok for me to say it WoodTard...I have a cousin that's retarted!

btw...you should have told that guy "simma down now!!"  Would it have been better if you would have said...I'm such a mentally challenged person...or, I should wear a helmet and eat with a padded spoon and wait for the short bus...or????

That guy hasn't accpeted the fact he has a retard for a son!  He has inernal issues and was using you as an outlet for his anger!

"I WANT YOU TO GET EXCITED ABOUT YOUR LIFE!!!"
**Credit: Dr. Phil **


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Big Al said:
			
		

> Greg......you seem wise beyond your years buddy. lol    Biggie



Not if he's quoting 'Dr Phil (full) of Shit'  :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

I am not Dr. Phil...I was just quoting him!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

I think Al would be happy punching you too. :smt062


----------

